# NBA Development League news 9/28



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Anaheim Arsenal Announce the Hiring of Dance Team Coordinator Denise Jerome*

Anaheim, Calif., September 27, 2006-The Anaheim Arsenal have announced the hiring of Denise Jerome as Dance Team Coordinator to help create and build their first ever dance team. Jerome will begin by hosting dance team auditions on Saturday, September 30 at the Millenium Dance Complex in Hollywood for all dancers wishing to be a part of a professional sports dance team.

A professional dancer of over 10 years, Jerome comes to the Arsenal with plenty of dance and choreography experience as she becomes the first ever Arsenal Dance Team Coordinator. She will oversee all aspects of production, game-day operations and creating the image of the Arsenal Dance team.

"I'm excited about the opportunity of working on the ground floor with an expansion NBA D League team," said Jerome. "I believe the Arsenal dance team will be the bench mark by which all D League teams will be judged."

Jerome, founder of Sideline Sports Entertainment, a well-known company in the cheerleading and dance industry, has appeared in live performances with many high-profile musicians such as, Prince, Busta Rhymes and P.Diddy. In addition, she has appeared in various commercials, television shows and feature films as well as being a dancer and choreographer with the Miami Heat's dance team and the Laker Girls.

The Anaheim Arsenal with host its inaugural dance team auditions on Saturday, September 30 beginning noon at the Millenium Dance Complex in Hollywood. For more information contact 310-850-8846, [email protected] or visit anaheimarsenal.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*NBA Fair Comes to Tulsa*

TULSA, Okla., September 28, 2006 - The Tulsa 66ers of the NBA Development League are proud to announce that the NBA Fair is coming to the Tulsa State Fair September 28-October 8. The NBA Fair is an interactive, mobile tour that brings the excitement of the NBA to fairs across North America and showcases the attractions, contests, and activities of the National Basketball Association. Highlights include appearances by NBA All-Star Calvin Murphy, NBA Legend Rolando Blackman, Hooper (Detroit Pistons mascot), Hugo (NO/OKC Hornets mascot), and the Honeybees (NO/OKC Hornets Dance Team). Representing the Tulsa 66ers are head coach Joey Meyer, assistant coach Roy Rogers, the Lady 6ers Dancers and Routie the Roadrunner.

"The NBA is committed to Tulsa and the 66ers are excited to extend this opportunity to everyone at the State Fair," 66ers team president Joe Berry said.

The appearance schedule for this weekend is as follows:

WHEN: Thursday, September 28-Sunday, October 8

WHO*: NBA LEGEND APPEARANCES: NBA MASCOT APPEARANCES:

Calvin Murphy Hooper (Detroit Pistons)

Saturday, September 30th: 5-7 p.m. Friday, September 29th: 1:15-2pm, 4:15-5pm, 8:45-9:30pm

Sunday, October 1st: 3-5 p.m. Saturday, September 30th: 1:15-2pm, 4:15-5pm, 7:15-9:30pm

Rolando Blackman Sunday, October 1st: 12-1pm, 2:30-3:30pm

Saturday, October 7th: 5-7 p.m. Hugo (New Orleans Hornets)

Sunday, October 8th: 3:30-5:30 p.m. Saturday, October 7th: 2-3pm, 7:30-8:30pm

Sunday, October 8th: 12-1pm, 3-4pm

NBA D-LEAGUE APPEARANCES:

Routie ( Tulsa 66ers mascot) NBA DANCE TEAM APPEARANCES:

Lady 6ers (Tulsa 66ers dance team) Honeybees (New Orleans Hornets)

Saturday, September 30th: 12-1pm, 3-4pm Saturday, September 30th: 2-3pm, 5-6pm

Saturday, October 7th: 4-7pm Sunday, October 8th: 1:30-2:30pm, 4:30-5:30pm

*All appearances subject to change

WHERE: Tulsa State Fairgrounds

4145 E 21st St.

Tulsa, Oklahoma 74114


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Paul Mokeski Joins Flyers As Assistant Coach*

FORT WORTH, Texas, September 28, 2006 - Twelve-year NBA veteran Paul Mokeski, most recently the player development coach and advance scout for the Dallas Mavericks, has been named assistant coach of the Fort Worth Flyers. Mokeski will work alongside new head coach and NBA veteran Sidney Moncrief.

"We are very fortunate to have an assistant coach with the caliber of Paul Mokeski," said Moncrief. "He has extensive experience in coaching on the professional and collegiate levels and will bring a basketball expertise that should enhance the product we are looking to put on the court."

"In Sidney Moncrief and Paul Mokeski, the Fort Worth Flyers have the finest coaching combination in NBA Development League history in terms of NBA experience. I'm excited to have such outstanding individuals associated with our team," said Southwest Basketball, LLC principal owner David Kahn.

Although this is not the first time that Moncrief and Mokeski will coach together as they previously worked together with the Dallas Mavericks from 2000-2003, their relationship on the basketball court dates back to 1983, when the pair competed as teammates for the NBA's Milwaukee Bucks.

"I am very excited to have this opportunity to work with Coach Moncrief. Sidney and I played together for eight years in Milwaukee, and he was always a very talented player who carried himself in a very professional manner," said Mokeski. "I am happy to have the chance to work with and learn from him and be part of helping the Flyers continue their success in the D-League."

Mokeski, who stands 7-feet tall, brings more than a massive stature to the Flyers sidelines. Familiar with the Fort Worth and Dallas communities, he served in several capacities for the Dallas Mavericks including advance scout, player development, and defense coach since 2001. In addition to scouting and game preparation responsibilities during the regular season, he served as a head coach for the Mavericks summer league team during the 2005 Long Beach Summer League tourney and as an assistant coach following the 2006 campaign at the Las Vegas Summer League.

"For the last four years my role with the Mavericks has been primarily as an advance scout. Although I have learned a lot from observing and studying all the great coaches in the NBA, it has taken me away from what I love most, which is helping players develop their basketball skills," said Mokeski. "Coaching with the Flyers will give me the opportunity to be back on the bench and on the court with the players on a daily basis, which is very exciting to me."

A graduate of Crespi Carmelite (Calif.) High School, Mokeski was selected as a high school All-American in 1975. In 1979, he graduated from the University of Kansas with a bachelor's degree in journalism while starting four years for the Jayhawks basketball team. He was named an All-Big Eight selection following his junior and senior seasons, averaging 12 points and nine rebounds throughout his collegiate career.

In 1979, Mokeski was selected in the second round (20th overall) by the Houston Rockets in the NBA draft. Following several early career moves, he nestled in with the Bucks from 1983-89. Following his NBA career, which spanned from 1979-91, Mokeski played a one-year stint in France.

From 1992-94, Mokeski served as an assistant coach with the Quad City Thunder (CBA). He also served as head coach of two professional teams including the Harford Hellcats (CBA) from 1993-95 and the Connecticut Skyhawks (USBL) in 1996.

In addition to professional basketball, Mokeski walked the collegiate sidelines serving as an assistant coach at Stony Brook University (New York) during the 1998-99 season and the University of Southern California from 1999-2000.

Paul and his wife Linda reside in Carrollton and have two sons, Michael (21) and Bryan (19), both of whom attend North Lake College.

The Fort Worth Flyers home opener is Friday, December 1st against the Bakersfield Jam at the Fort Worth Convention Center. The regular season tips off Saturday, November 25 against the Austin Toros in Austin, Texas. For more information, log on to fwflyers.com or call (817) 698-8333.


----------

